# Spiel mit Server programmieren



## Schuerak (15. Jun 2017)

Hey,
ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der mir helfen kann mein geschriebenes Spiel mit einem Server zu verbinden.
Bzw. ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es in meinen Code einbinden muss/kann.

LG Schuerak


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jun 2017)

Ohne irgendwas über dein Spiel zu wissen, hat da auch niemand anderes Ahnung von 
Du solltest da schon ein paar Infos geben


----------



## Dukel (16. Jun 2017)

Was meinst du mit "mit einem Server verbinden"? Das man zu zweit spielen kann? Das es einen zentralen Spieleserver gibt und mehrere Personen sich auf diesen verbinden können? Das das ganze im Web auf einem Server läuft und man nur einen Browser zum spielen benötigt?


----------

